# Hechtfilet



## Haube888 (28. November 2006)

Hallöchen, ich bin neu hier.#h 
Ich würde gerne wisse, wie ich ein Hecht filetiere, da ich kürzlich einen an der Schur hatte, doch nicht direkt wusste, wie ich ihn filetiere,#c  da hab ich schnell ein anderes rezept zur hand genommen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine erklärung bringen kann und mir vielleicht noch Bildmaterial liefert.
Dann bedanke ich mich schon mal im voraus.
Petri Heil#6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Hi #h 

guck mal hier


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

...oder auf meine Homepage (s.u.). Da ist auch eine Anleitung zum filietieren drin (allerdings kein Hecht).


----------



## just4fan (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Hallööle#h#h#h

große hechte filetiere ich wie andere fische auch, also schnitt hinterm kopf und dann auf der mittelgräte bis zur schwanzwurzel, tip: erst die zweite seite schneiden wegen unterlage und dann die filets entnehmen.
kleinere hechte werden quer in koteletts geteilt, so auf 5 cm, dann im rückenfilet so alle 5 mm eingeschnitten, mit dünnem bauchspeck umwickelt, salbei, dill und zitronemelisse reinwickeln und schön langsam braten, lecker!!!!|supergri

servus


----------



## Haube888 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Dann Danke ich euch mal soweit.
werde es beim nächsten Hecht gleich mal ausprobieren, ich hoffen, es glecih am samstag mal ausprobieren zu können, da ich mal an die Elbe gucken werde, was da noch so los ist, oder was da jetzt los geht.
Liebe Grüße, Danilo


----------



## torino (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Und was macht ihr eigentlich mit den Bauchlappen ?


----------



## Domini (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

So präparieren Sie herrliche, grätenfreie Hechtfilets







1 Schneiden Sie unmittelbar hinter dem Kopf bis auf das Rückgrat (Rückgrat nicht durchschneiden!).  Drehen Sie das Messer parallel zum Rückgrat und schneiden Sie entlang des Knochens bis zur Rückenflosse.
2 In der Mitte weist das herausgelöste Rückenfilet eine Reihe kleiner Knochen auf, die mit zwei V-förmig angeordneten Längsschnitten herausgetrennt werden können.





3 Entlang des offenliegenden Rückgrates ist beidseitig eine Reihe von Y-förmigen kleinen Knochen sichtbar. Schneiden Sie abwärts und leicht einwärts entlang des äusseren Endes dieser Knochen. Arbeiten Sie vorsichtig weiter abwärts entlang der Rippenknochen und lösen Sie so beidseitig die Flankenfilets.





4 Schneiden Sie die hinteren Filets von der Rückenflosse bis zur Schwanzflosse beidseitig heraus. In diesem Bereich sind keine Y-Knochen/Gräten vorhanden.
5 Enthäuten Sie die Filets. Sie haben nun 5 herrliche, grätenfreie Filets.


----------



## ulfster (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Filetieren wie jeden anderen Fisch auch, gibt es X Anleitungen im Netz. 

Die Variante oben zerschnipselt den Fisch 
Um die Y-Gräten bei 2 Filets richtig zu entfernen, so vorgehen wie hier:
Wichtig dafür ist ein flexibles, nicht zu scharfes Filetiermesser...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A


----------



## Domini (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

oder einfach den video ansehen

http://www.hebeisen.ch/itemcard.php?aid=9566&itemno=FILETIEREN


----------



## Wirr (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*



ulfster schrieb:


> Filetieren wie jeden anderen Fisch auch, gibt es X Anleitungen im Netz.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A



Wow, das Video ist fantastisch. Vom gleichen Mann gibt es auch noch ein Video wie man einen Zander filetiert (engl. Walleye).

Unbedingt ansehen...den Trick mit dem Brustflossenstück kannte ich noch nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Hat jemand ein schönes Rezept für Esoxfilet?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet*

Hi Dorsch888,
habe neulich im TV in einer Sendung mit dem Vincent Klink ein geniales Hechtrezept geschaut und am Folgetag sofort probiert: einfach und oberlecker
siehe: http://www.swr.de/kochkunst/-/id=100862/nid=100862/did=6320578/93qkfw/index.html
ich hatte zum Verkosten einen Gast, der Gräten hasst wie die Pest und deshalb keinen Fisch essen wollte. Man bekommt das Hechtfilet durch das Zupfen völlig grätenfrei. Ich habe einen Orden bekommen.
LG Schwefi


----------

